# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Rinnovo o proroga

## GINNY

Scusate la domanda, ma non mi è chiara la differenza tra proroga e rinnovo di un contratto di locazione.
Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Scusate la domanda, ma non mi è chiara la differenza tra proroga e rinnovo di un contratto di locazione.
> Grazie

  Se ti riferisci al sw ADE contratti di locazione, per rinnovo si intende il pagamento dell'imposta per le annualità successive alla prima, mentre per proroga si intende il rinnovo tacito dopo la scadenza.
Esempio:
= contratto stipulato 1.1.2007 scadenza 31.12.2012 (sei anni)
= rinnovi annuali 31.12.2007 - 31.12.2008 ecc. fino 31.12.2012
= proroga dal 1.1.2013 al 31.12.2018 con pagamento dell'imposta annuale oppure in unica rata con gli sconti di legge
Ciao

----------


## GINNY

Ti spiego con un caso che mi trovo a dover gestire, ma ho un po' di confusione.
Un contratto di locazione per un capannone industriale stipulato il 01/02/2001per la durata di 6 anni, quindi scaduto il 31/01/2007. Nel contratto viene specificato che alla sua scadenza si intenderà tacitamente rinnovato per altri sei anni qualora non venga data disdetta. E così è stato. 
Ho fatto la registrazione telematica per l'opzione dell'IVA, essendo stato un contratto in corso al 04/07/2006 con il relativo pagamento dell'imposta dal 04/07/2006 fino al 31/01/2007, praticamente per 7 mesi.
Ora devo pagare 1% sul canone per l'annualità dal 01/02/2007 al 31/01/2008.
Dal tuo esempio, mi pare di capire che questa è una proroga e quindi da gestire come tale. Ma quindi devo pagare 1% del canone utilizzando "proroga" e non "annualità successive"? Così????? 
Ed è questo l'unico adempimento o altro?
Grazie

----------


## vdscri

> Ti spiego con un caso che mi trovo a dover gestire, ma ho un po' di confusione.
> Un contratto di locazione per un capannone industriale stipulato il 01/02/2001per la durata di 6 anni, quindi scaduto il 31/01/2007. Nel contratto viene specificato che alla sua scadenza si intenderà tacitamente rinnovato per altri sei anni qualora non venga data disdetta. E così è stato. 
> Ho fatto la registrazione telematica per l'opzione dell'IVA, essendo stato un contratto in corso al 04/07/2006 con il relativo pagamento dell'imposta dal 04/07/2006 fino al 31/01/2007, praticamente per 7 mesi.
> Ora devo pagare 1% sul canone per l'annualità dal 01/02/2007 al 31/01/2008.
> Dal tuo esempio, mi pare di capire che questa è una proroga e quindi da gestire come tale. Ma quindi devo pagare 1% del canone utilizzando "proroga" e non "annualità successive"? Così????? 
> Ed è questo l'unico adempimento o altro?
> Grazie

  Hai detto il giusto. E' una proroga, quindi non devi usare "annualità successive", ma appunto "Proroga". Se vuoi pagare solo la prima annualità dal 1/2/2007 al 31/1/2008 controlla di scegliere l'opzione giusta. Seguendo la maschera di inserimento dati non dovrebbe essere troppo difficile se hai già fatto le registrazioni di novembre.
Non ci sono altri adempimenti da fare, aspetti che arrivino le ricevute come per le registrazioni che hai già fatto.

----------


## GINNY

Si penso di pagare la prima annualità. Scusa se chiedo: perchè mi dici così?  

> ......... controlla di scegliere l'opzione giusta....

  Ma sono obbligata a farlo telematicamente?
Grazie

----------

